# Deepcool Gamer Storm Maelstrom 120



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 22, 2014)

Deepcool looks to grab a share of the all-in-one liquid CPU cooler market with the affordable Maelstrom 120. It features a red and black theme, a single fluid dynamic bearing 120 mm fan, and solid performance. So if looks, memory clearance, or space are an issue, the Maelstrom 120 from Deepcool has you covered.

*Show full review*


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 15, 2014)

Should of added a corsair h80 or h80i to the comparison chart. An antec 920 even


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 15, 2014)

If it hasn't been sent to me to test I won't add it to the charts.


----------

